# PDF erzeugen mit iText?



## freek0815 (17. August 2006)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin zwar recht neu hier im Forum, aber ohne eure Hilfe komm ich irgendwie nicht richtig weiter. Hab grad irgendwie eine Denkblockade 

Ich hab mir das PDF Plugin itext von der Homepage geladen. Wie muss ich das nun in Eclipse einbinden, damit ich das in meinem Java File verwenden kann?


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (17. August 2006)

Moin!
wie liegt es vor, als .jar Archiv? Dann bindest du es wie jedes andere .jar File auch ein, indem du z.B. bei den Properties von deinem Projekt zu deinem JavaBuild Path das jar-File als externes jar addedst..
*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------



## freek0815 (21. August 2006)

Danke für den Tip, hat fuktioniert. Wenn ich nun aber meine Dateien aus Eclipse (incl. des eingebundenen Jar-Archivs) in ein Jar Archiv packe, kommt beim starten die Fehlermeldung, das die Main-Klasse nicht gefunden worde. Was hab ich da falsch gemacht?


----------



## freek0815 (21. August 2006)

Habs hinbekommen,

Problem scheint der Classpath zu sein. Da die "Plugins" wahrscheinlich als relativ Adressen gespeichert werden.
Ich hab das Tool Fat Jar für Eclipse genommen. Funktioniert wunderprächtig 
Viele Grüße


----------

